# Celiac and headaches from Time.Com



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.time.com/time/personal/article/...1,99825,00.html ------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------

